# 'Super Tuesday'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The morning after scoring three 'Super Tuesday' primary victories and a near-win in Ohio, Rick Santorum's supporters apply pressure to Newt Gingrich to bow out of the presidential race, arguing the former House speaker is the only impediment to Santorum stopping Mitt Romney, who tallied six more wins last night.


*Romney's Night - But No Knockout * | *AEHQ: Paul Downplays 'Super Tuesday'* | *Gingrich Invites 'SNL' to Space Camp*
*Follow @FoxNews* | *PHOTOS: Super Tuesday* | *VIDEO: Palin Votes Gingrich*
*Obama Loses Dem Primary in 15 Okla. Counties* | *OPINIONS: Two Roads Diverge in GOP* | *Romney: Candidate of 'Eh'*
REACTION VIDEOS: *Mitt Romney* | * Rick Santorum * | * Newt Gingrich * | * Ron Paul* | *RESULTS: * *GOP Primary, Caucus Results*
*Rep. Dennis Kucinich Loses Race for New Seat to Fellow Democratic Rep. Marcy Kaptur *


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

They're going to have to pry Gingrich's hands off the podium at the Republican convention in Tampa.....his ego is way too massive for him to bow out of the race voluntarily.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Ron Paul scares me in that I am afraid that he will turn and run as a independant. this surley screw the republicians.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

OCKS said:


> Ron Paul scares me in that I am afraid that he will turn and run as a independant. this surley screw the republicians.


I think there are enough Ron Paul robots who would vote for the Republican nominee instead of Obama, just to avoid another 4 years of Socialism.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I think there are enough Ron Paul robots who would vote for the Republican nominee instead of Obama, just to avoid another 4 years of Socialism.


Most definitely. Supposedly their base is small government with no government intervention. You bet your ass they will not vote for Obama. The problem becomes will they vote at all and I think they will.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

CJIS said:


> Most definitely. Supposedly their base is small government with no government intervention. You bet your ass they will not vote for Obama. The problem becomes will they vote at all and I think they will.


I'll vote for whoever the Republican nominee is, even though I'm a Romney guy.

I like some of Santorum's views, but I don't like his political dirty tricks (robo-calling Democrats in Michigan & urging them to vote for him) and Gingrich is an arrogant pig who is a reprehensible human being, but I'd take either of them over the current occupant of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I'll vote for whoever the Republican nominee is, even though I'm a Romney guy.
> 
> I like some of Santorum's views, but I don't like his political dirty tricks (robo-calling Democrats in Michigan & urging them to vote for him) and Gingrich is an arrogant pig who is a reprehensible human being, but I'd take either of them over the current occupant of 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.


I agree 100%. Sure they are not the best choices in the world (most politicizations are not anyway) I too lean toward with Romney but I find it would be extremely hard for any of them to be any worse than what we have now.


----------

